#ubuntu-tam 2011-04-09
<padhu> வணக்கம் தோழர்களே........................
<padhu> நீண்ட நாட்களுக்குப் பிறகு சுதந்திர காற்றை சுவாசிக்கிறேன்
<padhu> என்ன இருந்தாலும் லினக்ஸ் மக்களோட இருக்கற சுகமே தனிதான்!
<padhu> அதுவும் உபுந்தியன்ஸோட...... அடஅடஅட..... என்ன சுகம், இது தெரியாத சில பிக்காளிப் பயலுக ஜன்னல் கம்பிகளைப் பிடிச்சுட்டு சின்னப்பிள்ளைத்தனமா.......
#ubuntu-tam 2014-04-06
<megaman> HELLO
